# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Zensur: "Ende der Diskussionen"

## Samy

Hallo Ralf, 

Du hast den von mir eingeleiteten Beitrag "HorMuch: Ausschluss aus dem Forum" mit dem Vermerk "Ende der Diskussion!" abrupt beendet. Wegen Deiner eigenmächtigen Vorgehensweise kann ich daher Deine Einwände nicht direkt widerlegen, sondern bin ich genötigt, hiermit einen erneuten Beitrag zu eröffnen.

Ich bestreite nicht, dass Du das Recht hast, eine Diskussion abzuwürgen, wenn sie gegen die Satzung verstößt. Wohl aber glaube ich, dass Du die Sach- und Rechtslage im konkreten Fall verkennst. Bei meiner an die Ausführung Renegat anschließenden Darlegung ging es primär nicht darum, ob die beanstandeten Ausführungen von HorMuch einen Ausschluss rechtfertigen (wie Du im Einklang mit Holger darzulegen versuchst). Vielmehr geht es um die Rechtsfrage, ob beleidigte Veranstalter, die durch eigene Beiträge zur Eskalation der Sachlage beigetragen haben (gewollt oder ungewollt, das spielt hier keine Rolle), berechtigt sind, einen Ausschluss auszusprechen oder eine Diskussion darüber abzuwürgen. 

Der Ausschluss von Horst ist daher aus formellen (wohl aber vielleicht nicht aus materiellen) Gründen rechtwidrig, da es von Holger ausgesprochen und von Dir offenbar unterstützt wurde. Anders als Renegat bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass über den Ausschluss die Forumteilnehmer zu entscheiden haben, im Einklang mit ihm bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass Du und Holger als persönlich Beleidigte nicht berechtigt sind, einen Ausschluss auszusprechen oder eine Diskussion darüber im Keime zu ersticken. 

Es wäre ratsam, wenn Du für die Folgerichtigkeit meiner (duch die Rechtsprechung belegten) Rechtsauffassung die Meinung des Forum-Juristen einholst. 

Samy

----------


## Schorschel

> .. Wohl aber glaube ich, dass Du die Sach- und Rechtslage im konkreten Fall verkennst. 
> 
> ...Vielmehr geht es um die Rechtsfrage... 
> 
> ...Der Ausschluss von Horst ist daher aus formellen (wohl aber vielleicht nicht aus materiellen) Gründen rechtwidrig...
> 
> ...Anders als Rengat bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass über den Ausschluss die Forumteilnehmer zu entscheiden haben...
> 
> ...im Einklang mit ihm bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass Du und Holger als persönlich Beleidigte nicht berechtigt sind, einen Ausschluss auszusprechen oder eine Diskussion darüber im Keime zu ersticken. 
> ...


Hallo Samy,

ich finde, Du solltest die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Vorab: Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass Horst ruhig im Forum verbleiben sollte. Aber mach' Dir darüber mal keine Sorgen; gerade Horst hat es immer geschafft (und wird es - wenn er will - wieder schaffen), in jedem von ihm gewünschten Forum, und dann oft mit mehreren Alias-Namen gleichzeitig, vertreten zu sein. Er wird also nicht an Kommunikationsverhaltung sterben. :-))

Die juristischen Dinge, die Du da ansprichst, kannst Du m.E. allesamt vergessen. Jeder Gastwirt kann Dir, sogar ohne Begründung, Lokalverbot erteilen, nur weil ihm Deine Nase nicht gefällt. Und die "Hausherren" dieses Forums können Platzverweise erteilen, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht. 

Das Forum darüber entscheiden zu lassen, halte ich im übrigen für eine Schnapsidee. Ich stelle mir gerade die Diskussion im Forum vor, wenn ein paar Dutzend Forumsteilnehmer die Messer wetzen und alte Rechnungen begleichen wollen, indem sie sich vordergründig für Horst oder sonst jemanden einsetzen. Das ist doch gar nicht machbar!!

Wie gesagt: Ich meine, wir könnten die zuweilen unberechenbaren Eruptionen von Horst hier im Forum ruhig aushalten, zumal er selber meistens sehr schnell merkt, wenn er zu weit gegangen ist (eine sehr sympathische Eigenschaft übrigens!). Aber er hat durch seine kürzlichen Tiraden schon eindeutig gegen die Regeln verstoßen, und insofern ist sein Ausschluss - nach vorheriger gelber Karte - regelgerecht. 

Ich bin sicher, lieber Samy, dass Du edle Motive hast, aber den juristischen Kram kannst Du meines Erachtens glatt vergessen. Ein simpler Appell an Horst, Besserung zu geloben, und an die Forumsbetreiber, noch einmal ein Auge zuzudrücken, wäre vielleicht hilfreicher gewesen als die mit juristischen Drohgebärden gespickte Empörung, die nur die Fronten verhärtet.

Das Ganze wird sich sicher wieder einrenken...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Ich erlaube mir, 

diesen Brief von Horst (HorMuch) an Christian zu veröffentlichen, Horst hat mir selbst am Telefon gesagt und Hoch und Heilig versprochen, daß Er nicht mehr solche Eruptionen -wie es Schorschel genannt hat- los zu lassen.

Selbst ein Fussballspieler der eine schlimmes Faul gemacht hat und die Arschkarte (ROTE KARTE) dafür erhält, bekommt nach ablauf wieder die Changse sich wieder in das Gemeinschaftsspiel einzuordnen!

Hätte nicht jeder von uns in seinem Leben, eine grosse oder mehrere kleine Changsen und grosse und kleine Gönner gehabt und die hatte ich bei Leibe! Dann würde es anders mit mir aus und das kann ein Jeder ausnahmslos Jeder von sich sagen!

Einen schönen herzliche lieben Gruß 
Helmut



Sehr geehrter Herr Ligensa -

mir wurde 30.6.2007 von Herrn Jünemann die formelle Kündigung der 
Mitgliedschaft per E-Mail zugestellt.

Da Herr Jünemann nicht dem Vorstand des BPS angehört, bin ich doch 
sehr befremdet, dass derartige Aktionen eines Dienstleisters vom 
Vorstand stillschweigend geduldet werden.

Sie haben sicher den Ablauf des ganzen "Theaters" verfolgt - dazu 
möchte ich Folgendes klären:

1. War mein Grundanliegen in meinem Thread "Gott sei es gedankt", 
meiner Freude über meinen guten Krankheitsverlauf Ausdruck zu geben 
und aber auch anderen Betroffenen Mut und Hoffnung machen.

2. hat sich dann Ralf Rainer Damm dazu herabgelassen, den mich 
behandelnden Arzt "FE" vor Gott zu stellen und mich zwischen den 
Zeilen aufgefordert, dem Arzt öffentlich dafür zu danken.

3. hat mich dieses Verhalten des Moderators, der auch die Seriösität 
des Forum zu tragen hat, auf die Palme gebracht, so daß ich mich 
empört dazu geäussert habe.

4. meinem Protest wurde auch durch andere Mitglieder stattgegeben.

5. ohne Vorankündigung oder Mailkontakt hat RRD dann alle Beiträge 
kommentarlos gelöscht. Ich wurde durch empörte Forumfreunde per Mail 
darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

6. dass sich die Angelegenheit dann meinerseits unschön aufgeladen 
hat, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

7. Ich habe mich ausserdem am 25. Mai bei Holger Jünemann 
entschuldigt und dieser hat die Entschuldigung angenommen (Screenshot 
vorhanden) - auch RRD gegenüber habe ich einen Widerruf 
veröffentlicht, den er nach Anschein des Inhalts seiner weiteren 
Beiträge akzeptiert hat.

8. Mehrere Freunde, u.a. die hochgeschätzte Teilnehmerin Elke, haben 
sich explizit darüber empört, dass im Forum offensichtlich Sponsoring 
für Dr. FE betrieben wird. Entgegen der ärztl. Berufsordnung werden 
hier werbewirksame Beiträge, die sogar in einem Aufruf zur 
Sammelbestellung bei Dr. FE ausarten, insbesondere vom Moderator RRD 
geduldet. Diesbezüglich habe mich an die Bayer. Landesärztekammer 
gewendet, die die Foruminhalte auf Verstöße gegen die Berufsordnung 
überprüfen wird.

9. nicht nur mein Vorfall, sondern auch viele andere nähren den 
Verdacht, dass RRD persönlich mit der objektiven Moderation des 
Forums Probleme hat, denn alle Aktionen, die (begründet) gegen ihn 
gerichtet sind, werden von ihm bekämpft, unterdrückt und in meinem 
Fall gelöscht.

Ich stelle hiermit den Antrag - wieder in das Forum aufgenommen zu 
werden. Meine Teilnahme war von Anfang an in meiner Krankheitsnot 
begründet und ich will auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit der Hilfenahme 
durch das Forum wahrnehmen dürfen.

Was hier abläuft - ist UNTERLASSENE HILFELEISTUNG und für das Forum - 
auch deren Leitung - nicht ehrenhaft.

Ich verspreche, mich künftig wirklich nur noch zu gesundheitlichen 
Themen zu äussern und - soweit möglich - Betroffenen Rat zu geben. 
Ich verspreche auch, dass ich ausser Gesundheitsthemen nicht mehr auf 
Personen direkt eingehen werde.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...zumal er selber meistens sehr schnell merkt, wenn er zu weit gegangen ist (eine sehr sympathische Eigenschaft übrigens!)...


Lieber Helmut,

ich bin sicher, dass der Brief von Horst der richtige Weg ist!

In der festen Überzeugung, Horst bald wieder im Forum begrüßen zu können, grüße ich Dich sehr herzlich!

Schorschel

----------


## Samy

Hallo Schorschel,

Hättest Du meinen ersten Beitrag (in dem von Ralf geschlossenen Tread "HorMuc: Ausschluss aus dem Forum") gelesen, dann hättest Du entnommen, dass ich wie Helmut2 und Elke (Beiträge Nr. 2 und 3) um die Revision der Entscheidung über Rauswurf von Horst ersucht habe. 

Die juristischen Argumente, die ich im 5. Beitrag vorgetragen habe, waren geboten, weil Holger und infolge Ralf mit der Forum-Satzung (und somit nach geltendem Recht, jedoch nicht wie Du unterstellst, willkürlich) argumentieren. Insoweit habe ich auf die Schwächen der ergangenen Entscheidung - nach dem Grundsatz, "beleidigte Richter sind befangene Richter" - hingewiesen. 

Im übrigen nicht ich, sondern Renegat (im 4. Beitrag) war der Meinung, dass über den Rauswurf nicht der Vorstand, sondern die Forumteilnehmer zu entscheiden haben. Du irrst Dich auch darin, wenn Du aus meinen Ausführungen versteckte juristischen Drohungen zu entnehmen glaubst. 
Vom Beruf her bin ich Physiker und nicht Jurist. Meine vorgetragenen Argumente sind jedoch allgemein (d.h. nicht nur im Rechtstreit, sondern auch bei zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen) gültig. 

Das "Ende der Diskussion!" über Rauswurf, Zensur u.a. wird beschleunigt, wenn der Vorstand Horst, der künftig ein satzungsgerechtes Verhalten in Aussicht gestellt hat (s.o. Brief an Ligensa, letzter Absatz), eine letzte Chance erteilt. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Entscheidung über den Rauswurf rechtlich mit Makeln behaftet ist, ist deren Revision im Sinne eines Rechtsfriedens auch geboten.

Samy

----------


## Schorschel

> ...mit der Forum-Satzung (und somit nach geltendem Recht...)


Lieber Samy, 

wir wollen ja beide dasselbe, nämlich "Gnade für Horst", um es mal theatralisch auszudrücken. Insofern gibt's ja gar keinen Streit zwischen uns.

Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, dass die juristische Schiene nicht "zieht", weil das "geltende Recht" eben das Hausrecht des Betreibers ist, einschl. sämtlicher Willkürmöglichkeiten. Daher habe ich ja von dem Gastwirt, dem vielleicht Deine Nase nicht passt, gesprochen. Aber auch ich bin kein Jurist, sondern Kaufmann. Vielleicht reden wir Zwei da ja wie die Blinden von der Farbe.

Warten wir doch mal ab, wie's jetzt weitergeht...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo, am Forum Interessierte,

dieser Brief von Hormuch an Christian, den der immer hilfsbereite, gutmütige Helmut hier eingestellt hat, enthält doch aber schon wieder Passagen, die immer noch deutlich zeigen, daß man nicht in der Lage ist, den alten Vorgang nun einfach mal abzuhaken:

Zitat Hormuch:
Diesbezüglich habe mich an die Bayer. Landesärztekammer 
gewendet, die die Foruminhalte auf Verstöße gegen die Berufsordnung 
überprüfen wird.

Was soll das in einem Schreiben mit der Bitte um Nachsicht für ein begangenes Foul?

Zitat Hormuch:
nicht nur mein Vorfall, sondern auch viele andere nähren den 
Verdacht, dass RRD persönlich mit der objektiven Moderation des 
Forums Probleme hat, denn alle Aktionen, die (begründet) gegen ihn 
gerichtet sind, werden von ihm bekämpft, unterdrückt und in meinem 
Fall gelöscht

So was schreibe ich doch nicht in einem Brief, mit dem ich um Verständnis für meine Wortentgleisungen bitte.
Es muß ja nicht gleich ein Kanossagang werden. Aber ein bißchen mehr Demut bei allem Respekt (kein Büßergewand) wäre doch angebracht.

Ansonsten, lieber Ralf, lieber Christian, versucht es noch einmal mit einem reuigen Sünder.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo Schorschel,

aus eigener bitteren Erfahrung habe ich feststellen müssen, dass man selten Recht bekommt, weil man einen materiellen Rechtsanspruch auf etwas hat, sondern oft aus formellen Gründen, wenn man Verfahrensfehler geltend macht. 

Insoweit bin ich zwar mit Dir hinsichtlich "Gnade für Horst" einig, jedoch bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man mit Bittschriften und Appellen allein etwas erreicht.

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Harro

Hallo Samy,

ich kenne Dich nicht. In Deiner PKH ist nur ein leeres Feld. Wäre schön, wenn Du Dich outen könntest.
Ansonsten bin ich in meinem 74-jährigen Leben - vielleicht bist Du noch ein junger Springer - verzeih, junger Mann - immer mit Güte und Nachsicht oder auch mal Demut weiter gekommen, als mit Gesetzestexten herumzuwedeln - wörtlich genommen.  Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, warum das Ganze hier immer noch dramatisiert wird. Da, wo ich her komme, wurde mal mit der Faust tüchtig auf den Tisch gehauen oder auch mal lautstark Argumente ausgetauscht; aber danach, ja danach war Ruhe. Es gibt Telefon, es gibt E-Mails, die nicht übers Forum laufen müssen. Man kann mit einem Ralf Damm - von Christian ganz zu schweigen - Pferde stehlen. Aber, bitte nicht die Keule schwingen. Da beißt man auf Granit.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hutschi,

ich habe mich mit meinem Krankheitsverlauf bereits geoutet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...%DCbertherapie

Dort habe ich auf die Analogie meines Falles mit Horst Muc hingewisen. Trotz Gleason 10 haben wir beide drei Jahre nach Operation PSA-Werte unter Nachweisgrenze. Es gibt weitere Analogie zum Fall Horst, denn ich persönlich seit drei Jahren kenne. Horst hat sich kritisch zu einem Urologen und ich kritisch zu einem Pathologen geäussert, wodurch wir Kritik seitens derjenigen ernteten, die sich verletzt fühlen, weil wir an die Unfehlbarkeit dieser Experten zweifelten. 

Es wäre allerdingst unfair auch mir unsachliche Polemik vorzuwerfen. Ich kenne Ralf ebenfalls seit drei Jahren und habe große Achtung vor ihm, selbst wenn ich seine Begeisterung für Leibowitz nicht teile. Auch nachdem Ralf eigenmächtig den von mir eingeleiteten Tread beendete, bin ich hart in der Sache jedoch verbindlich in der Form geblieben. Insoweit glaube ich, dass Du aus meinen Ausführungen (wie zuvor Schorschel) Absichten entnimmst, die ich gar nicht hege. 

Es wäre unfair aus dem Problem, das mit dem Rauswurf von Horst verbunden ist, mein persönliches Problem zu machen, nur weil ich für Horst Partei ergriffen und dabei das Vorgehen von Holger und Ralf kritisiert habe. 

Samy

----------


## WernerS

Hallo liebe Verantwortliche,

lasst bitte im Falle Horst *Gnade vor Recht* ergehen. Ich glaube, das Forum kann hin und wieder auch etwas zornige Beiträge ertragen.

Irgendwie ist mir ein Querkopf manchmal, vor allem in Anbetracht des doch sehr ernsten Hintergrundes unseres Forums, sympatisch (ich selbst bin Bayer in der Diaspora). Horst hat sich doch entschuldigt. Der letzte Disput mit Horst war 2004. Also ist der nächste vielleicht.......... zu erwarten.

Mit um Gnade bittenden Grüßen an die Forumsverantwortlichen
Werner

----------


## renegat

> Lieber Samy, 
> 
> wir wollen ja beide dasselbe, nämlich "Gnade für Horst", um es mal theatralisch auszudrücken. Insofern gibt's ja gar keinen Streit zwischen uns.


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, in welchem Boot ich sitze! Horst hatte doch in unserem Interesse gehandelt, als er Ross und Reiter beim Namen nannte. Sind die Forumsregeln so zu verstehen, daß kein "Gott in Weiß" benannt und sein unqualifiziertes Verhalten gegenüber chronisch Kranken veröffentlicht werden darf?

Warum "Gnade für Horst"? Horst hat seine persönliche Meinung als Beitrag ins Forum gestellt. Wenn Ignoranz und Intoleranz so weit gehen, daß Verantwortliche des Forums sich angesprochen fühlen und, da nicht Meinungskonform, sämtliche übertragenen Machtbefugnisse anwenden um diesen "Störenfried" auszuschließen, dann fühle ich mich schon in eine andere Zeit - an die sich keiner von uns gerne erinnert - versetzt. Sammy hat es klar formulieret, "Dieser Rausschmiss hat keine Grundlage".

Lieber Schorschel, wenn ich den Vorschlag unterbreite, daß die Mitglieder über diesen Ausschluß bestimmen sollten, dann kannst Du davon ausghehen, daß ich mir über die Machbarkeit schon Gedanken gemacht habe. Es werden dabei keine Kommentare abgegeben, sondern nur mit "Ja" oder mit "Nein" gestimmt. Wie dies Programmäßig zu bewerkstelligen ist, ist für einen Infortmatiker kein Problem.

Es geht m.E. an der Sache vorbei für Horst um Gnade zu winseln. Die Bevollmächtigten des Forums mögen ihre Entscheidung noch einmal grundlegend überdenken und dabei all die Einwände der Forumsteilnehmer berücksichtigen. Sollte bei einem der Bevollmächtigten Interessenkollision bestehen, sollte er sich aus der Diskussion ausschließen.

renegat

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Renegat!

Ich kann Dir nicht zustimmen, denn zum Einen "winselt" hier niemand um Gnade für Horst, und zum Anderen hatte der Rausschmiss eine Grundlage, nämlich die verbalen Ausrutscher von Horst.

Es macht nach meiner Überzeugung wenig Sinn, das Thema hier zu einem Kampf um die Meinungsfreiheit hochzustilisieren und den Aufstand gegen die vermeintliche Willkür der Forumsbetreiber zu proben, die von ihrem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen.

Wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass Dr. XY nach seiner Meinung lieber seine Dollars zählt als sich um seine Patienten sorgt, kann er das tun. Niemand hat mich z.B. verwarnt, weil ich gegen Prof. Vogl angeschrieben habe. Wenn ich dabei aber ausfällig gegen Andere werde, kriege ich eine gelbe Karte, und im Wiederholungsfall die rote. Nicht wegen meiner Meinung, sondern wegen meiner Entgleisungen gegen Dritte. 

Es hilft, wenn man diese beiden Aspekte klar auseinanderhält.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

P.S.: Das Vorgehen von Horst im Kahmann-Forum lässt mich an meinem "Gnadengesuch" zweifeln...

----------


## renegat

> Lieber Renegat!
> 
> 
> Es macht nach meiner Überzeugung wenig Sinn, das Thema hier zu einem Kampf um die Meinungsfreiheit hochzustilisieren und den Aufstand gegen die vermeintliche Willkür der Forumsbetreiber zu proben, die von ihrem Hausrecht Gebrauch machen.
> 
> P.S.: Das Vorgehen von Horst im Kahmann-Forum lässt mich an meinem "Gnadengesuch" zweifeln...


Hallo Schorschel,
mit diesen, Deinen Ausführungen gehe ich vollkommen einig. Die Sache bekommt jedoch für mich einen bitteren Beigeschmack, "wenn zwei das Gleiche tun ist es nicht das Gleiche, weil einer am längeren Hebel sitzt und das Hebelgesetz voll auskostet". Dann polemisch auf die Forumsregel zu verweisen ist schon eine tolle Kapriole. 

Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe Horst Verhalten zu bewerten, jedoch frei nach der Bibel, "Wer da ohne Schuld ist der werfe den ersten Stein".

Für mich waren es auf alle Fälle sehr lehrreiche und nachdenkliche Beiträge.

Gruß renegat

----------


## Anonymous1

> "wenn zwei das Gleiche tun ist es nicht das Gleiche, weil einer am längeren Hebel sitzt und das Hebelgesetz voll auskostet"


Hallo Renegat, genau das ist der Punkt. Danke!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Samy

Zur Klarstellung: Ich halte Holger und Ralf für redliche und rechtsschaffene Personen. Sie haben sich mit ihrer Entscheidung über Ausschluss von Horst nicht leicht gemacht und sie mit dem Verstoß gegen die Forum-Satzung begründet. Ich beanstande lediglich, dass Holger wegen Interessenkollision nicht befugt war, gegen Horst einen Ausschluss einzuleiten und Ralf seine Ermächtigung überschritten hat, die von mir eingeleitete Diskussion darüber zu beenden. Tatsache ist, dass Holger und Ralf sich durch Ausführungen von Horst beleidigt fühlen. Daher haben sie um Entschuldigung ersucht, der Horst nachgekommen ist. Ich werfe Holger und Ralf auch nicht vor, ihre Machtbefügnisse bewußt (im Kenntnis ihrer Voreingenommenheit) überschritten zu haben. Von Willkür und Machtmißbrauch ist daher - jedenfalls bei meinen Stellungnahmen - keine Rede.  

Im übrigen habe ich auch die Vorgehensweise von Horst nicht gebilligt, bin aber der Meinung, dass man ein Unrecht nicht mit einem weiteren Unrecht ahnden soll.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> mit diesen, Deinen Ausführungen gehe ich vollkommen einig...


Mensch, Renegat, dieser Satz ist ja image-gefährdend für einen Renegaten! :-))

Aber Spaß beiseite:

Völlig unabhängig vom Horst-Thema fällt mir auch hier wieder auf, dass bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten Leuten wie Christian oder Ralf ziemlich heftige - für mich unverständliche - Aggressionen und Emotionen entgegenschwappen, sei es wegen der DHB im allgemeinen, wegen Bob Leibowitz im besonderen, sei es wegen Forums-Willkür, sei es wegen weiß' der Deibel was. Ich verfolge das Forum ja erst seit gut 2 Jahren und weiß nicht, welche alten Kämpfe man da austrägt und welche alten Rechnungen da beglichen werden sollen. 

Als zuweilen genervter "Inhaber" einiger Ehrenämter, die zwar Spaß machen, aber auch viel Freizeit und Nerven kosten, bringe ich Leuten wie den BPS-/KISP-Verantwortlichen grundsätzlich erst einmal ein sehr hohes Maß an Respekt und Dankbarkeit für ihren enormen Einsatz entgegen. Das ändert nichts daran, dass mir das eine oder andere nicht so gut gefällt, aber die Art und Weise wie manche hier loslegen finde ich unangebracht und respektlos. Aus der Anonymität des eigenen Wohnzimmers heraus die Messer wetzen und sich verbal abreagieren ist wesentlich einfacher als in der knappen Freizeit ein Forum zu betreiben, aber hilfreicher für uns Betroffene ist das, was die oft Bescholtenen hier machen - nämlich ein tolles Forum betreiben.

Das wollte ich mal loswerden...

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Samy

Hallo Schorschel,

aus Deinen Stellungnahmen glaube ich zu entnehmen, dass es Dir gar nicht um die Sache, sondern um die Person geht. Fakt ist, dass Horst mit seinen Ausführungen gegen die Forum-Satzung verstoßen hat. Fakt ist auch, dass Holger einen Ausschluss erlassen hat, obwohl bei ihm eine Interessenkollision vorlag. Fakt ist desweiteren, dass Ralf die Diskussion über den Ausschluss eigenmächtig beendet hat, obwohl dazu keine Veranlassung gab. 

Statt über die Sache zu reden, versuchst Du diese Fakten zu relativisieren. Mir unterstellst Du, juristische Drohungen ausgesprochen zu haben, anderen bezichtigst Du der Feindschaft gegenüber den Verantwörtlichen. Ich bin zwar Deiner Meinung, dass die Verantwörtlichen oft zu Unrecht der Willkür bezichtigt werden. Inwieweit aber dies in den von mir eingeleiteten zwei Beiträgen (von denen der erste von Ralf geschlossen wurde) zutrifft, dazu schweigst Du. 

Es geht hier weder um die Verteidigung von Horst noch um Verurteilung von Holger und Ralf. Wegen der Verfahrensfehler legt der Ausschluss von Horst beim Dritten dem Verdacht der Selbstjustiz nahe (durch Holger und Ralf, die sich durch Ausführungen von Horst beleidigt fühlen). Auch wenn die persönliche Verärgerung für die Vorgehensweise von Holger und Ralf nicht entscheidungserheblich war, nähert sie - leider - der Spekulation über Selbstjustiz, Willkür, Machtmißbrauch und Zensur. 



Hierzu habe ich mich bereits geäußert:"Das "Ende der Diskussion!" über Rauswurf, Zensur u.a. wird beschleunigt, wenn der Vorstand Horst, der künftig ein satzungsgerechtes Verhalten in Aussicht gestellt hat (s.o. Brief an Ligensa, letzter Absatz), eine letzte Chance erteilt. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Entscheidung über den Rauswurf rechtlich mit Makeln behaftet ist, ist deren Revision im Sinne eines Rechtsfriedens auch geboten". (s.o. Beitrag Nr. 5) Ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du Dich künftig (statt über die Person) zur Sache äußern würdest. 

Samy

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Schorschel,

bei allem Respekt gegenüber Ralf, Christian und wie sie alle heißen mögen - Du solltest nicht unterschätzen, dass das Forum aussterben würde, wären hier nicht einige freiwillige "treue" Mitglieder regelmäßig bereit, sachdienliche Forumbeiträge zu verfassen und auf diese Weise aktiv am Fortbestand des Forums mitzuarbeiten. "Ehrenamtlich" und "vom Wohnzimmer aus" selbstverständlich. Die Administration ist das Eine, die tägliche aktive Teilnahme am Geschehen das Andere.

In Fällen wie denen von Horst sollte der Gedanke der "Selbsthilfe von Betroffenen für Betroffene" im Vordergrund des Interesses stehen, denn Horst wird durch den Ausschluss auch zukünftig die Möglichkeit genommen, Fragen zu seinem Krankheitsgeschehen zu stellen, wenn es eines Tages notwendig werden sollte.

Eine "rote Karte" sollte nicht auf Lebenszeit Gültigkeit besitzen, sondern irgendwann wieder zurückgenommen werden - wenn schon beim Fußball-Spiel diese Regel gilt, dann sollte sie erst recht bei einem so ernsten Thema wie "Selbsthilfe bei Prostatakrebs" Berücksichtigung finden.

Und schließlich: Die in Rede stehenden Entgleisungen Horsts' fanden in der "Plauderecke", nicht im Hauptteil des Forums statt, von wo aus die Gefahr sehr viel größer gewesen wäre, dass sie andere Teilnehmer durch vermeintliche "Unsachlichkeit" hätten verschrecken können.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Schorschel,

das was in letzter Zeit abging ist noch garnichts gegen das was vor Rund 6 -7 Jahren geschah, da ging die Post ab!

1. muß Du verstehen, daß es hier um kein einfaches Forum geht, sondern um PCa kranke Männer die mehr oder weniger schwer an ihrem Krebs zu kämpfen haben da gewaltiger Frust auf kommt und zudem auch noch grundverschiedene Ansichten der Therapie!

2. Schwirrt Uwes Vermächtis für immer und ewig durchs WWW den ich immernoch sehr hoch schätzte!

3. glaube ich, daß immer mal die Wogen über das Level steigen werden, weil die Interessen und die Karakteren der Menschen einfach zuweit auseinander liegen!

Man sollte sich doch wieder vertragen, denn das Leben ist kurz und beschissen wie ein Kinderhemd.

Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## ray106

Liebe Forum-Mitglieder,

  Nach langer Zeit habe ich das Forum wieder besucht und treffe auf in den Artikel des Ausschlusses eines Mitglieds. Ich kann nur sagen, Klasse, dass endlich etwas geschieht. In der Vergangenheit habe ich öfter im Forum nachgeschaut, mich widerte jedoch der Stil an. Man sollte mehr  Zensur ausüben und bestimmte Beiträge einfach streichen. Dann macht es auch Spaß, wieder hier zu lesen und sich zu informieren. Problem des Internets ist, dass alle Mindermeinungen und Querulanten sich treffen können und ein Forum bekommen, dass sie ansonsten nie erhalten würden. Insofern sind viele Meinungen zu relativieren und schön wäre es, wenn ein Moderator querulatorische Meinungen und persönliche Angriffe streicht. Es kann auch nicht angehen, dass ein kompetenter Arzt, der die Schulmedizin vertritt, einfach niedergemacht wird.

  Auf ein Forum mit persönlichen Angriffen und Beleidigungen kann ich verzichten. Es gibt auch kompetente Fachliteratur, die weiterhelfen kann.

  Alles Gute
Ray

----------


## renegat

> Liebe Forum-Mitglieder,
> 
> Man sollte mehr Zensur ausüben und bestimmte Beiträge einfach streichen. Alles Gute
> Ray


Wenn ich solch einen Beitrag zur Kenntnis nehmen muß, dann hilft nur:" Alle Zähne zusammen beißen, Computer ausschalten und an etwas schönes denken"!
Ein Kommentar könnte den Ausschluß zur Folge haben.

renegat

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber renegat,

nimm es Ihm nicht Übel, da hilft nur der Spruch _"Herr verzeihe Ihm, denn Er weiss nich was Er schreibt"_

Wünsches schönes Wochenende
Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> aus Deinen Stellungnahmen glaube ich zu entnehmen, dass es Dir gar nicht um die Sache, sondern um die Person geht....
> 
> ...Ich wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du Dich künftig (statt über die Person) zur Sache äußern würdest. 
> 
> 
> Samy


Lieber Samy,

ich verstehe nicht, wie Du zu dieser Meinung gelangst. Um welche "Person" geht es mir Deiner Meinung nach?

Ich versuche - ganz im Gegenteil - von jedweder Person zu abstrahieren und statt dessen ganz generell zu betonen, dass die Forumsbetreiber als Hausherren ihr Hausrecht jederzeit - im Zweifel auch mit Interessenskonflikt und voller Willkür - frei ausüben können. Es gibt weder einen Rechtsanspruch, hier dabei sein zu dürfen, noch einen auf demokratische Abstimmungen, was wann mit wem passieren darf oder auch nicht.

Wem das nicht gefällt, der muss das Forum wechseln. Mag grob klingen, ist aber m.E. die nackte Wahrheit.

Auf diese Wahrheit will ich hinwesein - da war das Thema Horst nur der Anlass, aber nicht die Ursache.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo lieber Schorschel,
> 
> bei allem Respekt gegenüber Ralf, Christian und wie sie alle heißen mögen - Du solltest nicht unterschätzen, dass das Forum aussterben würde, wären hier nicht einige freiwillige "treue" Mitglieder regelmäßig bereit, sachdienliche Forumbeiträge zu verfassen und auf diese Weise aktiv am Fortbestand des Forums mitzuarbeiten.


Liebe Carola-Elke,

Du hast mit allem, was Du schreibst völlig recht. Gestatte mir bitte dennoch einige Kommentare...

Natürlich lebt das Forum in ganz hohem Maße von den Beiträgen der Teilnehmer!! Aber die technische (und auch die rechtliche!) Basis dafür, dass wir zwei Beiden uns hier äußern können - Du fachlich hochkompetent und ich eher feuilletonistisch - ist das Bereitstellen, Pflegen, Updaten etc. der Plattform durch die Betreiber (von den beeindruckenden Hintergrundarbeiten, die z.B. zu einem aus meiner Sicht sensationellen Forumsextrakt geführt haben, einmal ganz zu schweigen).

Für diese Leistungen gebührt den ehrenamtlichen Betreibern nicht nur Dank und Anerkennung, sondern ihnen wachsen daraus neben rechtlichen und faktischen Pflichten m.E. auch ganz klare Rechte zu (Näheres dazu: siehe mein Beitrag von eben an Samy).

Was das Thema "Horst" betrifft: Wir haben ja alle unsere Macken, und solche gestehe ich natürlich auch Horst zu. Aber dass er - während sich hier im Forum einige massiv für ihn engagieren - parallel im Kahmann-Forum rummistet - das ist nicht nur unklug, sondern auch ein Tritt in den Hintern derer, die hier für ihn "gewinselt" haben, wie ein Kollege schrieb. Das hat mir schon zu denken gegeben, und ich habe mich gefragt, wie glaubwürdig Horsts hier geäußerten Versprechungen bezüglich seines Verhaltens in der Zukunft sind.

Liebe Carola-Elke, ich bekomme ja kein Fleißkärtchen von Ralf & Co. für meine Stellungnahmen. Für mich ist es eine Frage der Fairness (und auch der guten Kinderstube), wie ich mich gegenüber meinen Gastgebern benehme, wenn ich irgendwo Gastrecht genieße. Das mag altmodisch sein, aber so sehe ich es.

Mit sehr herzlichen Grüßen nach Nürnberg und den allerbesten gesundheitlichen Wünschen

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Lieber Schorschel,
> 
> das was in letzter Zeit abging ist noch garnichts gegen das was vor Rund 6 -7 Jahren geschah, da ging die Post ab!


Lieber Helmut,

diese Erfahrung fehlt mir natürlich.

Schau'n mer mal, wie's weitergeht...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Das habe ich nicht gewußt* 

Hallo Samy,

meine Internetverbindung hat mit dem T -Com Speedport W 700 V gestern von mir Abschied genommen, so daß ich erst heute mit einem für mich ungewohnten Lap-Top,so heißen wohl die Dinger, von einem lieben Nachbarn ausgeliehen, mich hier noch einmal zu Wort melden möchte. Ich habe Deine PKH natürlich unter Samy oben gesucht. Nun, ich bedauere das und fühle mich Dir verbunden, allerdings mit immer noch gegenteiliger Auffassung zu Deinem hartnäckigem Bemühen mit juristischem Geplänkel eine entscheidende Lösung herbeizuführen. Jetzt lasst doch einfach mal Gras über die ganze unleidige und für alle Beteiligten peinliche Affäre wachsen. Es kommen noch so viele schöne Tage ohne Regen und Hagel und Donnerwetter. Sturm war hier genug. Das wird sich alles, wenn nun jeder nach mir endlich die Klappe hält, demnächst von selbst wieder einrenken. Ist dann nun ein letztes Angebot?

*"Das Gestern ist Geschichte - das Morgen ist noch ein Geheimnis - und das Heute ist ein Geschenk*" 
       (Anonym)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

> Lieber Samy,
> 
> ....
> Ich versuche - ganz im Gegenteil - von jedweder Person zu abstrahieren und statt dessen ganz generell zu betonen, dass die Forumsbetreiber als Hausherren ihr Hausrecht jederzeit - im Zweifel auch mit Interessenskonflikt und voller Willkür - frei ausüben können. Es gibt weder einen Rechtsanspruch, hier dabei sein zu dürfen, noch einen auf demokratische Abstimmungen, was wann mit wem passieren darf oder auch nicht.
> 
> Wem das nicht gefällt, der muss das Forum wechseln. Mag grob klingen, ist aber m.E. die nackte Wahrheit.
> 
> Auf diese Wahrheit will ich hinwesein ....
> 
> ...


Lieber Schorschel, 

ich bedauere Dich durch mein Unvermögen, mich klar auszusprechen, verletzt zu haben.

Ich stimme Deiner Meinung zu, dass die Betreiber auch willkürlich handeln können. Es geht lediglich darum, ob sie dabei auch das Recht der Forumteilnehmer verletzen sollen. Sonst würde sich jede Auseindersetzung mit Rechten und Pflichten der Forumteilnehmer und Forumbetreiber (und somit auch unsere Diskussion darüber) erübrigen.

Dein Gleichnis, dass jeder Gastwirt befugt ist, mir Hausverbot zu erteilen, wenn ihm meine Nase nicht gefällt, ist im konkreten Fall des BPS-Forums nicht treffend. Denn ich halte (wie bereits dargelegt) Holger und Ralf für redliche und rechtsschaffene Menschen. Sonst hätte ich nicht versucht, sie von ihrer verfehlten Vorgehensweise zu überzeugen. 

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## Samy

Hallo Hutschi,

Danke für Dein Interesse und Deine Ratschläge. 

Vor 6 Monaten ist mein Onkel (2. Grades) gestorben, dem ich und andere Zeit seines Lebens vorwarfen, unfähig zu sein, um sein Recht zu kämpfen. Inzwischen bin ich (leider spät) zur Kenntnis gelangt, dass er ein Weiser - im Sinne Deines Ratschlags und Lao-Tse-Spruch, der diesen Beitrag ziert - war. Denn die Probleme, die er nicht zu beheben versuchte, haben sich im Laufe der Zeit meist befriedigend erledigt.

Hoffen wir dies auch für den Fall Horst, denn ich rechtlich auch als einen Fall des BPS-Forums ansehe. 

samy

*Der Weise tut nichts und trotzdem bleibt nichts ungetan (Lao-Tse)*

----------


## Harro

*Versöhnlich*

Hallo Samy

nach Deinen beruhigenden Ausführungen widme ich Dir, die von mir einmal einer über alles geliebten Frau auf ein Blatt Papier geschriebene Worte:

*"Mehr als gestern - und weniger als morgen"*

Nur mit dieser hoffnungsvollen Einstellung, lieber Samy, werden wir unsere Zukunft meistern.

*"Auf jeden Grashalm fällt ein Tröpfchen Tau"  * (Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Carola-Elke, ich bekomme ja kein Fleißkärtchen von Ralf & Co. für meine Stellungnahmen. Für mich ist es eine Frage der Fairness (und auch der guten Kinderstube), wie ich mich gegenüber meinen Gastgebern benehme, wenn ich irgendwo Gastrecht genieße. Das mag altmodisch sein, aber so sehe ich es.
> 
> Mit sehr herzlichen Grüßen nach Nürnberg und den allerbesten gesundheitlichen Wünschen
> 
> Schorschel


Lieber Schorschel,

ich danke Dir für Deine allerbesten Wünsche, die meine Gesundung betreffen!
Dir wünsche ich ebenfalls das Beste und denke, Du hast es bisher sehr gut gemacht - von wegen "feuilletonistische" Beiträge... wir lernen doch alle gerne Neues dazu!

Im Prinzip sind wir uns ja auch einig, nur wenn nicht jeder der hier schreibenden Teilnehmer das Gleiche unter einer "guten Kinderstube" versteht, sollte er irgendwo ein Regelwerk ansehen dürfen, in dem ihm diesbezüglich rechtzeitig auf die Sprünge geholfen wird. Das vermisse ich in dem von Dir angesprochenen Kontext nach wie vor. 

Besser ist, wir lassen das Thema, denn alles, was mit Krankheiten zu tun hat und offen diskutiert wird, enthält gleichzeitig sehr viel Emotionales - mal mehr, mal weniger stilvoll in der Umschreibung - besonders in der "Plauderecke".

Viele schöne Grüsse nach Wiesbaden,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

> Lieber Schorschel, 
> 
> ich bedauere Dich durch mein Unvermögen, mich klar auszusprechen, verletzt zu haben.


Lieber Samy,

Du hast mich in keiner Weise verletzt! Ich habe Deine Einschätzung einfach nicht verstanden, und das wäre mir wichtig gewesen, weil Du Dich sehr engagiert mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hast. Danke für Deine versöhnliche Antwort!!

Ansonsten werde ich mich jetzt Hutschis und Elkes Anregungen fügen und zu diesem Thema meine Klappe halten.

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
komme gerade von einer Woche Urlaub mit "Fast-Abstinenz" vom Forum zurück und bin in der Plauderecke hängen geblieben. Ich bin sehr überrascht von den beschriebenen Vorgängen.
Den Ausschluss von HorMuc finde ich äußerst bedauerlich, zumal er sich -so weit ich erinnere- doch für seine "Entgleisungen" entschuldigt hat. 
Schade, dass das Forum starken Tobak nicht verträgt und manche Schreiber sogar nach noch mehr Zensur rufen! Das kann ich wirklich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Wer soll hier vor wem geschützt werden? Man sollte doch davon ausgehen, dass jeder sebst entscheiden kann, was er mit den ihm angebotenen Artikeln anfangen kann. Es besteht doch keine Lesepflicht.
Natürlich haben die Betreiber -denen für ihren großen Einsatz gedankt werden muss - ein Hausrecht, das man respektieren und, wie bei jedem Besuch in einem fremden Haus, nicht beschmutzen sollte. Aber HorMuc hat doch versucht aufzuwischen und Dr FE hohe Kompetenz zugeschrieben.
Zensur war und bleibt kein probates Mittel, um Meinungsvielfalt und freie Meinungsäußerung zu garantieren. Aber letzteres muss auch geünscht und gewollt sein.
Dass HorMuc es jetzt woanders versucht, ist sehr schade, aber irgendwo doch nachvollziehbar. Für unser Forum kann jemand, der mit GS10 offenbar erfolgreich therapiert (wird), doch nur ein Gewinn sein!!! Egal, was er von den Geschäftspraktiken eines best. Arztes hält. Da kann man ihm doch gezielt widersprechen, wenn es denn so falsch ist. 
Es gibt wahrlich Schlimmeres, und das Forum ist voll davon, abr bedauernswert ist es allemal.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------

